# Decent gaming monitor for 200.



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Looking to upgrade my Benq rl2455. Any suggestions?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

You need to consider what graphics card you have and what games you intend to play. It's all well and good getting a massive curved high-resolution monitor but it won't end well if your graphics card can't hack it.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Sorry. It’s for a PS4 pro


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Imprezaworks said:


> Sorry. It's for a PS4 pro


Would it not be better to get a 32" TV?

If you just want a monitor though, these are maybe not great but they are cheap and look OK - iiyama B2791HSU-B1

I bought a couple for working from home and they are OK for the occasional Xbox One X session.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Much prefer a monitor mate


----------



## GG441 (Aug 31, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> Sorry. It's for a PS4 pro


Let me know your budget.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

£200-250


----------

